# Kühler TDP vs Prozessor TDP



## _wNz_ (21. Juli 2019)

*Kühler TDP vs Prozessor TDP*

Die für die aktuellen Prozessoren angegebenen TDP Werte haben ja bekanntermaßen wenig mit der Praxis zu tun und geben im besten Fall die Verlustleistung im Basistakt an.
Was die von vielen Kühlerherstellern angegeben TDP Werte bedeuten, kann ich nur raten. 

Wenn ich jetzt versuche, einen passenden Luftkühler für z.B. einen moderat übertakteten 9900k (95W TDP) oder 3900x (105W) zu finden, könnte ich natürlich einfach einen der größten Kühler mit ~220W TDP bestellen und hoffen, dass es noch für eine ausreichende Kühung bei moderater Lautstärke reicht (wird es wohl). 
Angesichts der in der Praxis durchaus auf über 200W ansteigenden Verlustleitung der Prozessoren würde ich aber gerne einen groben Anhaltspunkt haben, wie das Ergebnis aussieht oder ob ein 120W TDP Kühler trotzdem ausreichend wäre, weil die CPUs eben mit ihrer "offiziellen" TDP darunter liegen?

Gibt es eigentlich Normen für die TDP Berechnung der Kühler?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Kühler TDP vs Prozessor TDP*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum,

beide Angaben sind willkürliche Zahlen. Du kommst nicht drum herum, Tests zu lesen und selber zu vergleichen.
Ebenso darfs Du die Gehäusebelüftung nicht vernachlässigen, denn je nach Abwärme der Grafikkarte kann es mit
den Spielstunden im PC merklich wärmer werden.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Kühler TDP vs Prozessor TDP*

Den 9900K wirst du nur auf Stock mit 95 Watt betreiben können, das bedeutet... er müsste auch mit 95 Watt dicht machen. Mit 95 Watt laufen im Grunde alle normalen Anwendungen und Spiele. Dabei taktet der Prozessor zwischen 4,7 GHz und 5 GHz. Jedoch gibt es Szenarien wie z.B. Video bearbeiten oder  Benchmark wo der Prozessor die 95 Watt überschreiten würde. In so einem Fall würde wenn die 95 Watt fest gesetzt sind runter takten auf etwa 4000-4100 MHz. Natürlich auch mit Stresstests die sogar bis zu 250 Watt ziehen können.

Mit OC kommt es ganz darauf an wie viel Spannung vergeben wird und wie hoch die Auslastung ist. So kann ich z.B. für mein Prozessor 1,225v für 5 GHz auf alle Kerne unter Last anliegen haben und in BF5 bleibe ich trotzdem noch bis 95 Watt. Gehe ich aber auf 1,300v oder mehr dann komme ich schon zwischen 100-120 Watt. Mit meinen 1,225v komme ich auch mit Video Bearbeitung auf etwa 130-140 Watt.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich ein Kühler immer größer dimensionieren damit mit hoher Leistung auch noch genug reservieren vorhanden sind und ggf. die Lüfter auch langsamer laufen können.

Zu AMD kann ich nicht viel mit beitragen, da ich nur von meinem 9900K berichten kann.
Im Allgemeinem ist es so das je nach Leistungsaufnahme und der Spannung was vergeben wird das TDP laut Herstellerangaben immer überschritten wird.
Die 65 Watt bzw. 105 Watt werden daher auch bei AMD überschritten. Der 3900X kommt auch bis zu 150 Watt, zumindest was ich dazu schon gelesen habe.

Siehe dazu: 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Kühlung macht obenrum nicht mehr so viel aus. Egal ob du jetzt mit ner AiO oder mit nem wirklich fetten Luftkühler ankommst - ein 3900X der bemerkt "hey ist bin noch kühler als 95°C!" wird 150W rausdrücken und alles was an Takt geht ausfahren wenn entsprechende Last da ist. Da kommste mit ner starken AiO oder nem fetten NH-D15 vielleicht bei 75-80°C raus, bei nicht ganz so extremen Kühlern (wie etwa meinem Brocken 3) sinds halt 5-8 Grad mehr.
> 
> Ob die CPU aber unter Vollast jetzt 70, 80 oder 90°C hat macht im Boost so gut wie nichts aus, sprich wir reden hier vcon vielleicht 200 MHz, das kannste vergessen. OPb ich unter Dauervollast jetzt 4025 oder doch 4075 MHz habe ist in der Praxis so wichtig wie der chinesische Sack Reis.
> 
> ...


Thema: Verfügbarkeit Ryzen 3000


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Kühler TDP vs Prozessor TDP*

Es kommt drauf an was du machst, oc oder no oc.
für letzteres kannste dich an den tdp werten Orientieren aber bedenke das es nicht automatisch in kühlen temps und niedrigen lüfterdrehzahlen resultiert. Besser einen kühler nehmen der eine größere tdp wegkühlen kann als 1:1 zur cpu.
 übrigens kannst du eine cpu auch noch optimieren mit undervolting, spart Strom und endet in kühleren temps und niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## _wNz_ (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Kühler TDP vs Prozessor TDP*

Danke euch für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten. Am Ende kauft man natürlich lieber zu viel Kühlleistung als gerade so ausreichend und lässt sich dann eben überraschen wie hoch die Lüfter drehen müssen, um eine akzeptable Temperatur zu halten.

Mir als Ingenieur und Marketing-Hasser widerstrebt dieses vage rausposaunen von möglichst hohen (Kühler) oder möglichst niedrigen (CPU) Angaben allerdings, das liesse sich sicherlich exakter angeben. 

Was soll's, kommt halt so ein Brocken drauf und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Kühler TDP vs Prozessor TDP*



_wNz_ schrieb:


> Mir als Ingenieur und Marketing-Hasser widerstrebt dieses vage rausposaunen von möglichst hohen (Kühler) oder möglichst niedrigen (CPU) Angaben allerdings, das liesse sich sicherlich exakter angeben. .


Naja, man muss die Randbedingungen kennen. Es ist wie mit dem Normverbrauch der Fahrzeugen. Auch das ist zum Vergleich ok, hat aber wenig mit "realen" Zuständen zu tun, was auch immer "real" sein soll. Die Nordschleife ist es ebenso wenig "real". In der Regel wirst du merklich unter der angegeben TDP der Prozessoren bleiben, denn in Spielen limitiert eigentlich immer die Grafikkarte, Es sind vor allem Anwendungen mit Nutzung der AVX Kerne und Benchmarkprogramme, die absurde Leistungen ziehen.  Die Kühler widerum leben von hoher Temperaturdifferenz. Wenn eine verlötete CPU 90°C warm ist, dann zerren die Kühler auch was weg. Unser Ziel ist es aber, eine kühle CPU zu haben, weil Rechnenfehler minimiert werden und die Haltbarkeit leicht steigt.

Als Daumenwert kann man sagen: Der Kühler sollte einen doppelt so hohen Nominalwert haben, wie die CPU. Aber eigentlich sind die Werte zu willkürlich in Bezug auf unsere individuellen "realen" Einsatzzwecke.



_wNz_ schrieb:


> Was soll's, kommt halt so ein Brocken drauf und dann mal sehen.


So groß müssen gute Kühler gar nicht sien, auch mit 120mm gibt es sehr gute Kühlleistung, ein Fuma z.B. ist sehr gut und auch ein Mugen 5 reicht für alles ohne großes Übertakten. 
CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Scythe
...


----------



## tom_111 (10. Mai 2020)

Was die Leute dir hier erzählt haben ist alles Blödsinn.
Die meisten Mainboards lassen die CPU dauerhaft mit All-Core-Turbo laufen. Wenn du die von Intel angegebene TDP einhalten willst, musst du das im UEFI einstellen. Die CPU ist dann entsprechend langsamer als in den meisten Benchmarks angegeben.
Du musst versuchen mittels Testberichten herauszufinden wieviel Leistung die CPU bei Volllast zieht.
Der i9-9900K kann mit all core Turbo bis zu 200W ziehen.
Um die volle Leistung der CPU zu nutzen, ist also mindestens eine 240'er AIO-Wasserkühlung zu empfehlen.
Wenn du 5GHz all core Turbo nutzen willst, eventuell sogar einer 360'er.
Oder ein Luftkühler mit über 200W TDP.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2020)

tom_111 schrieb:


> Der i9-9900K kann mit all core Turbo bis zu 200W ziehen..


Ist das für einen Scythe Fuma ein Problem? Nein
Bleibt die Frage, welche CPU-Temperatur man anstebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

tom_111 schrieb:


> Was die Leute dir hier erzählt haben ist alles Blödsinn.
> Die meisten Mainboards lassen die CPU dauerhaft mit All-Core-Turbo laufen. Wenn du die von Intel angegebene TDP einhalten willst, musst du das im UEFI einstellen. Die CPU ist dann entsprechend langsamer als in den meisten Benchmarks angegeben.
> Du musst versuchen mittels Testberichten herauszufinden wieviel Leistung die CPU bei Volllast zieht.
> Der i9-9900K kann mit all core Turbo bis zu 200W ziehen.
> ...


Manche Fahrzeuge haben neben einem Tempomat auch einen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer. Wenn du diesen Beispielsweise auf 130 KM/h setzt dann wird dieser Begrenzer diese 130 KM/h auch halten. Mit solch ein Begrenzer kann ganz normal Gas gegeben werden und auch abgebremst werden und wenn das Verkehrsaufkommen dich nicht über 100 KM/h fahren lässt, dann bringt dir dieser Begrenzer am ende auch nichts.

Ein 9900K kann je nach Leistungsaufnahme sogar bis 250 Watt erreichen.
Mit einem extrem Test bin ich sogar bis auf 270 Watt gekommen und das immer mit 5 Ghz auf alle Kerne.
Es kommt aber ganz darauf an wie stark eine Anwendung das System auslastet und normalerweise limitiert die Grafikkarte im Game so viel das der Prozessor nicht die volle Leistung ausfahren muss. 

Daher komme ich seit zwei Jahren seitdem ich diesen Prozessor habe selten über 95 Watt. Das ganze ist aber auch von der Spannung abhängig die für solch ein Takt unter Last anliegen muss, denn habe ich 75 mv mehr anliegen kann ich auch die 100 Watt erreichen. Gelegentlich für kurze Zeit wenn doch mal der Prozessor im Game was nachladen muss auch etwas höher.

Programme mit denen ich auf etwa 120-140 Watt komme müssen schon Programme wie z.B. Video bearbeiten sein. Mit F@H komme ich mit 4,7 GHz auf etwa 120 Watt und mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne auf etwa 160 Watt. Normalerweise nutze ich aber überwiegend Office und Spiele und so liegt die Leistungsaufnahme in meinem Fall selten höher als 100 Watt.

Das ganze kann ich auch mit meinem Strommessgerät ersehen, denn unter Last mit BF5 was ja alle Kerne gut auslastet erreiche ich eine Leistungsaufnahme *des kompletten System* von etwa 370-420 Watt. Hierbei kommt aber noch meine Grafikkarte mit etwa 250-270 Watt dazu und dann noch meine komplette Wasserkühlung mit Pumpe, 15 Lüfter und 5 Laufwerke dazu.

Mit anderen Spielen die das System nicht so stark auslasten sind es nur noch etwa 320-350 Watt.

Also ja, der Prozessor kann solch eine Leistungsaufnahme erreichen, aber eher nur dann wenn ich Prime95 oder sonstige Benchmark nutze. Denn die 5 Ghz alleine reichen nicht dazu aus um ständig auf 200 Watt zu kommen, es ist daher sehr stark davon abhäng wie stark die Leistungsaufnahme ausfällt.

Beispiel:

Bin früher 40 Tonner und sogar Schwer- und Spezialtransporte mit LKWs gefahren. Bei 80 km/h hat natürlich der Motor mehr leisten müssen wenn der LKW schwer beladen war. Mit Leerfahrten hat der Motor nicht so viel leisten müssen und hat auch so weniger Sprit verbraucht. Kam eine Steigung ging es richtig in den Spritverbrauch, weil jetzt der Motor besonders viel *Leisten* musste.

Es kommt daher egal ob Intel oder AMD Prozessor immer ganz darauf an wie hoch die Leistung anliegen wird, da hierzu auch die Leistungsaufnahme anders ausfallen wird. Das TDP was der Hersteller dazu angibt hat daher am ende nichts zu sagen. Denn dieses ist am ende vielleicht nur dann wichtig wenn dieses TDP nicht überschritten werden soll und im Bios ggf. dazu auch als Grenze gesetzt wird.

Daher kann ich mit 95 Watt wenn diese im Bios als Grenze gesetzt sind entweder 5 GHz auf alle Kerne erreichen oder auch  nur 4000 MHz. Weil es sehr stark davon ankommt wie hoch der Prozessor belastet wird. Mein Prozessor kann auch in Idle mit 5 Ghz auf Hochleistung die ganze Zeit laufen und würde etwa bei 25-50 Watt liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duke711 (11. Mai 2020)

Für 200 W wurde die 9900K auch gar nicht entwickelt. Dafür ist das Silizium zu dick und mit einem Wärmestrom von 1W/mm² haben dann auch etwas ältere Wasserkühler wie ein Nexxos XP3 mit einem Kreuzschliff ohne Platte erhebliche Probleme, denn bei 180 W unter Prime erreicht die Kerntemperatur 100 °C.
8 Kerne bei 5 GHz bietet auch keinerlei Mehrwert, denn Programme die mit parallelprocessing skalieren brauchen in der Regel keinen hohen Takt.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Deshalb habe ich zwar ein Profil mit 5 Ghz gespeichert, nutzen tue ich aber seit längerer Zeit nur 4,7 GHz.
Weil ich hier auch kein Mehrwert darin gesehen habe und ich so eine geringere Spannung anliegen habe und die Temperaturen dadurch nochmals 10°C niedriger liegen.

In einem Test konnte ich sogar mit nur 4,2 Ghz weiterhin meine Grafikkarte im Limit halten und mit der Spannung lag ich sogar nur noch bei 0,950v (Last). In COD und Overwatch wo ich diesen Takt getestet habe lag ich mit dem Prozessor dann nur noch bei 24-27 Watt. Natürlich wie bereits geschrieben im GPU-Limit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2020)

tom_111 schrieb:


> Was die Leute dir hier erzählt haben ist alles Blödsinn.



...und das fällt dir ein Jahr später auf und du gräbst den Thread wieder aus?


----------

